# London, ON- Scotty, 7mo, M



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11021156

Scotty is a very handsome, 7 month old German Shepherd. Scotty was recently adopted from another rescue. Unfortunately, he did not get along with the dogs in the new house. Scotty is house trained and crate trained. He can be shy at first but warms up quickly. Come in and meet Scotty today! If you are interested in adoptiong this dog, please see our website at

http://www.londonhumanesociety.ca

or call the shelter at 519-451-0630 











not sure if this is a kill shelter or not......


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone know rescues in the London area.. They should be contacted and perhaps the one who originally adopted out this doll can take him back. I also did not find him on their site. If anyone is interested I could probably get someone I know in this area to temp test him though I would prefer to see him go back to the rescue he came from.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

BUMP...

Anyone?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------

